# Pleas help with calibrating my sound card



## aimeenorwich (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi,
I'm new to this and using REW for an acoustics project in school. I'm trying to calibrate my soundcard that's in my laptop. I have no external soundcard, just what is in my laptop. It all seems straightforward until I get the measurement; it looks nothing like the flat response in the help file.

I'm using a Lenovo netbook with XP. My computer meets all of the requirements to use REW...

In the settings this is what I have selected:
For Output Device and Output --> RealTek HD Audio Output (this is what is selected in my audio devices in my control panel...) and Speaker is selected. 

For Input Device and Input ---> RealTek HD Audio Input and Microphone.

Then I click on 'Measure' and follow the instructions. I've tried a few different things. When it says to connect a loopback directly from the input to the output, does it mean to connect the headphone output jack to the microphone input jack (mini jacks) together??? I've tried that and it does nothing. I've also tried calibrating it by hearing the sine sweep through the speaker and it seems to work fine, except it peaks and my graph looks all wrong! 

I'm totally new to acoustics measuring; I'm a student, so, I may be doing this all wrong. Can someone please help me with this?

Thanks much for any help.
aimee


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

First, welcome to the Forum, Aimee!



> For Input Device and Input ---> RealTek HD Audio Input and Microphone.
> 
> Then I click on 'Measure' and follow the instructions. I've tried a few different things. When it says to connect a loopback directly from the input to the output, does it mean to connect the headphone output jack to the microphone input jack (mini jacks) together???


Your soundcard needs to be full duplex with line inputs and outputs. A headphone output might work (not sure), but a mic input definitely will not. See Parts 3 and 4 of the REW Help Index.

Does your sound card have an option to switch the mic input to a line input. Some do...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## aimeenorwich (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you Wayne. I checked whether my laptop's internal sound card has dedicated line ins/outs. 
It does not.
I need an external USB sound card for this. 

Do you think this sound card will suffice?: Behringer U-CONTROL UCA202 USB-Audio Interface
I cannot post links yet because I am a new member. If you have a moment to google it and give me your opinion about it, I'd appreciate that.

Much thanks and thank you for the welcome!
aimee


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes, we have several members who are using that soundcard successfully. However, you may want to look at different models depending on what you're looking to do... (certain mics require a preamp and phantom power, which some soundcards have, but the UCA does not.)
You can find more details in REWs help files and the FAQ sticky at the top of this forum.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

That sound card seems to work well with XP, but folks have had some problems with it using newer Windows operating systems. Here's a recent thread dedicated to getting the UCA up and running.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## aimeenorwich (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks Greg, Yes, phantom power... condensors... thanks for reminding me of this. I'm actually looking at the ART USB Dual Pre Two-Channel Preamplifier/Computer Interface. I think this is going to work well. Thanks for the tips!

aimee


----------



## aimeenorwich (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes, things are starting to make alot more sense now after seeing the diagram in the stickies section... So, I'll try calibrating after I get my external soundcard and see how far I get. Thanks so much guys!

aimee


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

aimeenorwich said:


> I'm actually looking at the ART USB Dual Pre Two-Channel Preamplifier/Computer Interface.


It would be a good idea to Google for some user reviews, to make sure the sound card is compatible with XP. Problematic/incompatible sound cards is probably the #1 cause of new-user frustration and problems.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## aimeenorwich (Feb 12, 2010)

Wayne,
I borrowed a sound card (ARTcessories USB sound card). It is still not calibrating. I can't post a screen shot because there is no 'manage attachments' icon below, and I haven't posted 5 times yet. 

The calibration process seems very simple and straight forward. I have read the directions several times and it still isn't working. 

I'm connecting the line output of my sound card to the line input of my sound card... All it does is clip, but the meter on the settings menu shows no input, it just bounces around... what is wrong?

thanks,
aimee


----------



## aimeenorwich (Feb 12, 2010)

Wayne,

I found the upload link. This is a screenshot of what's happening. Thanks, aimee


----------



## laser188139 (Sep 19, 2009)

Aimee, for some reason on our desktop Windows XP system, I always have to go into the Control Panel -> Sound and under either the Audio or Voice Recording tabs, bring up the Volume to see the Record Control, then switch from Line In to Mic and back to Line In before REW sees the audio from the Line in device. Even though the setting is remembered, every so often REW stops seeing the Line in and sees no audio until I touch the control again. 

Maybe something like this is happening with your soundcard, too.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You might try changing the Sample Rate to 44.1 kHz. Also, the selection in the lower Input and Output Device windows should be changed to “Speaker” and “Line In.”

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

What version of REW is that?


----------



## aimeenorwich (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Guys, Ok, I tried all of your suggestions, and still no luck. I have REW V.4.00 build 673

I tested my soundcard through the troubleshooting help wizard in my computer, and it is working fine.

Wayne, For my bottom input, it doesn't give me an option for Line In, although I have an RCA input on my soundcard, and my computer is seeing the soundcard. I included a picture, so you can see it.

I am connecting my right RCA line output on my soundcard to my right RCA line input on my soundcard. I have my monitor knob turned all the way down. When I run the sweep, the input meter shows nothing, and when i crank the gain on my soundcard, it peaks at a very low adjustment.

Can you guys please still help me out??

Thanks,
aimee


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Please post pictures of the windows playback and recording mixer settings.


----------



## aimeenorwich (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi John, I've posted three pictures here for you. As you will see, the recording volume is inaccessible in the mixer settings because it is controlled from my gain knob on my soundcard. 

I feel like I'm doing everything right, I've read over the directions and it seems very clear to me... What am I missing??

Thanks much,
aimee


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

What is the exact model of USB soundcard you are using? If it is the ART USB Dual Pre you need the gain all the way anti-clockwise (0dB) for a line input and the appropriate adaptor for the input, I believe the Dual Pre only has XLR or TRS inputs. If it is the ART USB Phono, make sure it is not set up for turntable use with extra gain and RIAA equalisation.


----------



## aimeenorwich (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi John,

I have the ART USB Phono Plus, and, yes, it does have RIAA EQ... Ok, at least I know why it is not working now. So, this soundcard is not going to work then, i suppose? Thanks for solving this mystery! 

I have a new Lenovo IdeaPad S10-2 netbook with XP. If you can offer any advice on which inexpensive, and small soundcard will definately work with this, please let me know asap... I really want to use your program for a school project.

Thanks so much for your help!

aimee


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

aimeenorwich said:


> If you can offer any advice on which inexpensive, and small soundcard will definately work with this, please let me know asap...


What about the Behringer UCA 202 you were considering a few days ago?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

The manual makes it sound like if you switch the input to Line (instead of Phono) it'll turn off the RIAA and preamp...


----------



## aimeenorwich (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes, I was rethinking that, because I wanted phantom power and more portability. But, I think I'm going to go with the Behringer, because I have a small mixer I could use for the mic pre, and I need to get going on this project...

Thanks. I'm going to try calibrating again after I get the soundcard. Hopefully, you won't hear from me again. 

Thanks for all of your help.

aimee


----------



## aimeenorwich (Feb 12, 2010)

Greg - yeah, I thought that the line switch would do that too. I looked at the schematic printed on the bottom of the unit, and, after looking at it, it seems that the path goes through the RIAA, regardless of if you press the line or phono switch. I'm not sure, but, I've tried it both ways, and it doesn't work... so, i'm stumped.
aimee


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, as long as you tried it :T
Besides, even if it works, you could still come back and let us know it's all good!


----------

